# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  338LM Suppressor? Whats the one to get?

## Nibblet

Looking for a suppressor for my Savage 338LM. See a guy on tardme currently with the same rifle rocking a Dan Hardy one and gives them high praises. You guys reakon this would be my best option for a large magnum? Listed at $679 on his site. DPT don't currently make one suitable for it and my experience is minimal (only going as far as the ones that came with my 22lr and AR15).

Cheers all

----------


## tui_man2

Gunworks an MAE as well 

Dans will be the lightest an nices of the lot :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Cheers for that. 

Also another question to add, can I use the 338 one on a 308 and 223 to reasonable effect as well?

----------


## andyanimal31

i have new hardy on my 338 and am very impresed with suppresion and recoil reduction.
you wont go wrong with a dan can

----------


## Nibblet

How loud are we talking? Fire without ear protection, and blood loss?

----------


## ebf

Blood loss is not a good sign  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Blood loss is not a good sign


It is if its from your target!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I have a Hardy 338 can that I'll sell
Come on a gun I brought - 30rds through it apparently - I havnt shot it

----------


## Nibblet

Price, photos and whats the thread? Or do the Hardys have a insert?

----------


## ebf

> It is if its from your target!


Ya VC, reckon it is safe to assume the target would be bleeding, probably even a gong !

I think Niblet was kinda refering to the shooter bleeding from eyes, nose and/or ears  :Grin: 

Did you survive your trip with the coasters unmolested ? Report ?

----------


## Spanners

> Price, photos and whats the thread? Or do the Hardys have a insert?


Price - you prob know what a new ones worth - make a sensible offer
Photos - not with me, but condition is as new, cant remember it even having a mark on it
Thread - not off the top of my head, but it is on a HS Precision HTR 338LM

----------


## Nibblet

Will do some googling tomorrow for thread sizes. Be willing to give you $500? Just got to see if theres spare cash, was just probing for info in preparation.
Flick up a photo if and when you get a chance. Might have to find something to sell
Cheers Spanners

----------


## Spanners

> Will do some googling tomorrow for thread sizes. Be willing to give you $500? Just got to see if theres spare cash, was just probing for info in preparation.
> Flick up a photo if and when you get a chance. Might have to find something to sell
> Cheers Spanners


That would work perfect as I have found a 303 I wanna buy and its $500 also  :Have A Nice Day: 
Give Kiwi Greg a PM as he will know the thread as he has my factory muzzle brake for testing - Im pretty sure its 5/8 x 24
Only pic I have until I fly back into the country - which is god knows

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ya VC, reckon it is safe to assume the target would be bleeding, probably even a gong !
> 
> I think Niblet was kinda refering to the shooter bleeding from eyes, nose and/or ears 
> 
> Did you survive your trip with the coasters unmolested ? Report ?


Yea great trip, dunno bout report my pc is having a hissy fit.
Think bob was goin to put together some vids 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

Sounds good. I'll flick him a PM in the morning. Is there any time frame for you to get this 303?

----------


## Spanners

> Sounds good. I'll flick him a PM in the morning. Is there any time frame for you to get this 303?


No stress

----------


## Nesika

Nibblet I have a Hardy can on my 338 Edge - no hearing protection required.

----------


## Nibblet

> Nibblet I have a Hardy can on my 338 Edge - no hearing protection required.


Sweet cheers for that. Looking like it will be a hardy one. Was talking to MAE but at $1800 they are out of my price range. Insanely quiet though and Gary was helpful.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Had a mae. They are the quietest ive heard but the lightest ones are the better part of a kilo.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Philipo

Personally I would'nt run a Friggen piss weak Hardy Bomb on anything that runs more than 50-60g's of powder especially if you want to blast any more than 3 shots in a row.

Blahahaha fuck bumbing around with cans, louldners are the way to go, Just get a Terminator Brake they're mint  :Cool:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Personally I would'nt run a Friggen piss weak Hardy Bomb on anything that runs more than 50-60g's of powder especially if you want to blast any more than 3 shots in a row.
> 
> Blahahaha fuck bumbing around with cans, louldners are the way to go, Just get a Terminator Brake they're mint


gidday phil,good to see your back.
just because your hot loads bent a dan can a couple of years ago theres no need to get all negative!
his magnum cans i have run and running are fine with his new one smaller and lighter than the first can i had.
i have a break and can for the 338 and way prefer the can as if you forget your protection your either deaf or deerless
each to their own

----------


## BRADS

Two Interesting replies there *Andy* and *Philipo* :Thumbsup: , Having done the can thing on Lapuas and Edges I would also go with the brake,
Less recoil, lighter, just take your Earmuffs :Have A Nice Day: 
+1 on the Terminator

----------


## kiwijames

Why can a 338? By their nature these big guns are a heavy unit. It not like your going to have a deer jump up in front of you that you will be able to shoot anyway, will it? (you have to get off the quad first and unhitch the trailer) and unless you have a March even if you do get rifle to shoulder fast enough you wont see it with your 6X bottom end scope. My 33dB ear plugs will always be lighter than your anybrand can. Judging by the look of it, *KiwiGregs* brakes will out perform any can too. So, as I guess you will have minutes, not second to pull that trigger the brake appears a no brainer to me (with big guns).
I don't have a 338 (or anything real big) so please tell me if I'm wrong. Just logically, from this side of the fence, a can sounds like a waste of time to me.

----------


## Philipo

Hahaha  fucken mint bro. 

Andy A is one of my best shooting mates ( he friggen knows his stuff & is probabaly one of of the nicest'n'most helpfull guys I / you will ever meet on this forum ) but as in all relationships we have our disagreements 

He has had a good run out'a his Dan Cans & shit I must admit his TRG shoots mint, I ( as I stated "personally" ) think HRE cans are great for a LW hunnting rifle, shit the one one my 308 is mint, but with light /weight you lose strenght as "Dan's Mag Can's " go and Ive had one ( first gen ) blow ans another ( gen 2/3 ) bulge so Im a little aprehensive 

Each to there own, I surpose but I'd go for something with a more weight for a mag

----------


## Nzgunner

Always fun trying to be a spotter for a braked 338LM. Dust and debris flying everywhere, feels like time stops for a second.  End up with a range bag placed between the two rifles for some protection. I prefer a can... but sometimes its just fun to make noise!

----------


## R93

I would be spotting from behind the firer not to the side, for accurate calls and to avoid blast anyway.
Muzzle breaks are only good for the shooter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Nzgunner

> I would be spotting from behind the firer not to the side, for accurate calls and to avoid blast anyway.
> Muzzle breaks are only good for the shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


I agree. If you have a spotting scope this works well, but if you're spotting with a rifle it's not so easy.

I use a AI short tactical can, quiet with recoil reduction and easy to clean.

----------


## kiwijames

> I agree. If you have a spotting scope this works well, but if you're spotting with a rifle it's not so easy.
> 
> I use a AI short tactical can, quiet with recoil reduction and easy to clean.


AI get MAE to make their cans IRC. 

Ooh look at all those acronyms. I must be cool. :X

----------


## gimp

> AI get MAE to make their cans IRC. 
> 
> Ooh look at all those acronyms. I must be cool. :X


You meant IIRC

----------


## kiwijames

> You meant IIRC


No I have no doubts in my memory  :Psmiley:

----------


## Nibblet

I totally agree with you James in a hunting situation, but sometimes I just want to shoot shit all day and even with hearing protection the concussive effect sometimes gets to you.
I LOVE the noise most times, neighbours and live stock not so much. 
Interesting about Hardy Cans not making the grade as Gary at MAE came back with an offer of $1200 for a sample one which still comes with life time warranty. Just got to decide if I shoot it enough to justify that kind of money.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I totally agree with you James in a hunting situation, but sometimes I just want to shoot shit all day and even with hearing protection the concussive effect sometimes gets to you.
> I LOVE the noise most times, neighbours and live stock not so much. 
> Interesting about Hardy Cans not making the grade as Gary at MAE came back with an offer of $1200 for a sample one which still comes with life time warranty. Just got to decide if I shoot it enough to justify that kind of money.


Different brake designs have varying amounts of noise & concussive effects.

Because of this some are "nicer" to shoot than others.

They will all reduce recoil more effectively than a suppressor.

They will all be very loud, good hearing protection is mandatory.

----------


## kiwijames

> I totally agree with you James in a hunting situation, but sometimes I just want to shoot shit all day and even with hearing protection the concussive effect sometimes gets to you.
> I LOVE the noise most times, neighbours and live stock not so much. 
> Interesting about Hardy Cans not making the grade as Gary at MAE came back with an offer of $1200 for a sample one which still comes with life time warranty. Just got to decide if I shoot it enough to justify that kind of money.


Kinda cool standing behind the wash of a big gun. Can imagine after a while it loses the novelty.

----------


## tui_man2

> Ultimately the only way a brake can reduce recoil is by venting the gas towards the shooter. Un-braked, or suppressed, the gasses vent directly away from the shooter, and they push the rifle back onto you like a rocket. Even if gases are vented out sideways, not backwards, its still more towards the shooter than un-braked. 
> 
> A brake is a simple thing. There are many angles you could tweak to improve the way it handles the recoil, and to improve how nice the rifle is to shoot, but all of them involve venting gasses back towards the shooter. 
> 
> There is no way you can spin it where a brake will be nicer, in terms of noise and percussion than a suppressor. 
> 
> Its a matter of personal preference. A whack in the shoulder, or better yet, a shove, has never been an issue for me as far a shooting goes. It does not cause me to flinch. Noise/percussion on the other hand is a major issue. I have caught myself flinching with a 17HMR when shooting it beside a wall, where I was copping a bit of a racket.



Almost the first post of yours is can agree with for once, things will never be the same again :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Ultimately the only way a brake can reduce recoil is by venting the gas towards the shooter. Un-braked, or suppressed, the gasses vent directly away from the shooter, and they push the rifle back onto you like a rocket. Even if gases are vented out sideways, not backwards, its still more towards the shooter than un-braked. 
> 
> A brake is a simple thing. There are many angles you could tweak to improve the way it handles the recoil, and to improve how nice the rifle is to shoot, but all of them involve venting gasses back towards the shooter. 
> 
> *There is no way you can spin it where a brake will be nicer, in terms of noise and percussion than a suppressor.* 
> 
> Its a matter of personal preference. A whack in the shoulder, or better yet, a shove, has never been an issue for me as far a shooting goes. It does not cause me to flinch. Noise/percussion on the other hand is a major issue. I have caught myself flinching with a 17HMR when shooting it beside a wall, where I was copping a bit of a racket.


I wasn't trying to say that a brake will be nicer, in terms of noise and percussion than a suppressor, they never will be...

What I was trying to say is that some brake designs are "kinder" to the shooter than others.

----------


## Gutshot

Zigliani suppressor on t3 308. Yay or nay? Want the quietest money can buy in nz

----------


## 7mmsaum

Gabe zigliani at highcountrysport.co.nz  and Gary Mcoll at MAE both make world class suppressors.

Gabes are a smidgen (imperial measurement  :Have A Nice Day:   ) quieter but have the largest diameter and are the most expensive of the two.

The MAE is a smaller diameter and cheaper, less wait time after ordering, and cools down faster.

No other suppressor comes close to them for noise suppression at this stage.

----------


## andyanimal31

No disrespect tussoock but the if you had any idea how many cans come out of that shop you would realise that the failure rate would be minute.
As i have said his new magnum can has had a huge bashing with the trg and also had it on my 7 rem mag and handling it well. 
It seems nice and solid and a bit larger diameter than the one i got four years ago.
I dont need hearing protection and turns the trg with 300 grainers into a pussy gun my ten year old shoots and the 7 mag into the recoil of my 6.5x55
At the end of the day i would be very surprised if you bought one that you were not stoked with it. 


> Arguably there is so much percussion with a brake on a big gun your doing damage even with hearing protection. I got an instant splitting headache from a RUM years ago from wearing a full percussion blast while wearing hearing protection. 
> 
> There is a lot to be said for a suppressor on any gun. 
> 
> Too many busted up Dan cans out there for me to consider one. The ones that survive are some what irrelevant. If they were really strong enough and designed properly we would not hear so many reports of failure.

----------


## Tahr

I've got a Dan on my 300mag. I wouldn't go anywhere without it. I don't understand why anyone would want to _increase_ the noise of a rifle? Seems counter intuitive to me.

----------


## gimp

Brakes = hearing damage even with Earpro. No thanks!!

----------


## CreepingDeath

I agree. I havnt shot a braked gun except for an ar15 and that wasnt that pleasant either. I had a terrible flinch and after alot of pain and training and practise ive come to the conclusion that noise is my archiles heel. I will not own or fire an unsurpressed rifle anymore . I just suck at it. Couldnt overcome it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Smiddy

> Why can a 338? By their nature these big guns are a heavy unit. It not like your going to have a deer jump up in front of you that you will be able to shoot anyway, will it? (you have to get off the quad first and unhitch the trailer) and unless you have a March even if you do get rifle to shoulder fast enough you wont see it with your 6X bottom end scope. My 33dB ear plugs will always be lighter than your anybrand can. Judging by the look of it, *KiwiGregs* brakes will out perform any can too. So, as I guess you will have minutes, not second to pull that trigger the brake appears a no brainer to me (with big guns).
> I don't have a 338 (or anything real big) so please tell me if I'm wrong. Just logically, from this side of the fence, a can sounds like a waste of time to me.



my 8lb edge is 1/2 pound heavier than my everyday hunter, it also mag feeds a round, the scopes lowest end is 4x,  so pritty much spook n shoot if i really wanted to - but its braked so no thanks

----------


## mattdw

+1 to noise, not recoil, being the flinch cause. I just got my 25-06 suppressed (sick of ringing ears even with earplugs), and first shot with the can on I realised I had a mean "close my eyes and pull away" flinch going on. Never noticed it until the can took the noise down to a non-concussive level.

----------


## Martz

This may sound rediculous, i dont know much about the 2......but why dont someone make a suppressor with a brake on the end of it?? lol.
best of both worlds? or just stupid? been tried & failed?

----------


## ChrisF

Does MAE make a can for 338LM , the reason , I ask is I have only seen the 308 can advertised for the AI Tac muzzle break , and not the 338LM Tac brake /

Later  Chris

----------


## Spanners

MAE ultra mag cans were turds. Even the super heavy stainless ones bulged the end on the 1st firing

----------


## tui_man2

> my 8lb edge is 1/2 pound heavier than my everyday hunter, it also mag feeds a round, the scopes lowest end is 4x,  so pritty much spook n shoot if i really wanted to - but its braked so no thanks


I'll have something for you to try when your back to mate:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> This may sound rediculous, i dont know much about the 2......but why dont someone make a suppressor with a brake on the end of it?? lol.
> best of both worlds? or just stupid? been tried & failed?


Muzzle brakes need high muzzle pressure to work, the whole point of a suppressor is to trap/slow down gas and lower the muzzle pressure

----------

